# Scifi/Fantasy Buchtips gesucht



## Dwayne1988 (31. März 2013)

Im Moment bin mal wieder auf der suche nach guten Lesestoff für zeiten zu Überbrücken an denen man sonst außer Music hören eh nichts machen kann. Was so Lese sind Die Elfen, Elfenritter, Drachenelfen, Die Albae, Die Zwerge Buchreihen und letzten noch Star Wars Revan. Spontan dachte schon an Star Wars Episoden Bücher wobei mich frage ob die Bücher die Filmfehler beseitigen die zwischen 3 und 4 liegen. Desweiteren wie sind die Bücher zu Dune? die neueren Filme fand nehmlich ganz gut auch wenn Qualität eher sporadisch war, nur erwähnte mal wer das der Film nichtmal anähernd die Story richtig erzählt wie die Bücher.


----------



## YuT666 (31. März 2013)

Kommen etwas abstraktere Sci-Fi Bücher in Frage?


----------



## Robonator (31. März 2013)

Metro 2033 & 2034. Sehr gute Bücher.
Die Ritter der vierzig Inseln ist auch sehr gut oder das Schlangenschwert.
Ansonsten halt noch:
Nocturna,
Eona Drachentochter
Eragon
Drachenmeer und Elfenfluch
Das Wolkenvolk
Der Weg in die Schatten
Nijura
Skulduggery Pleasant

Sind so ein paar Bücher die ich gelesen und für gut befunden habe


----------



## Dwayne1988 (31. März 2013)

Inwiefern abstrakt? ^^ Sind Scifi Bücher zu Games nicht auch abstrakt?


----------



## YuT666 (31. März 2013)

Unbekanntere Bücher, die nicht unbedingt was mit dem üblichen Kram zu tun haben.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (31. März 2013)

Jo Bücher müssen nicht unbedingt was mit vorhandenen zu tun haben


----------



## Hänschen (31. März 2013)

Willste dir Staubfänger ins Regal stellen ?

Fast hätte ich e-books empfohlen, aber bei der komischen Bestitz-exklusiv Politik mancher Anbieter (Amazon, Apple ?) trau ich mich da auch nicht ran .


----------



## Dwayne1988 (31. März 2013)

Mir sind die sogennanten Staubfänger momentan noch lieber als die ganzen Reader die nichtmal eine seite lesbar auf dem Bildschirm bringen und man leider mindestens 4 mal ne taste drücken muss wenn man die die 2 seiten lesen möchte wo man beim Buch hingegen nur einmal umschlägt. Davon ab dürfte man dann nun auch keine Retail Games oder DVD/Bds kaufen da dies auch nur Staubfänger sind wobei einzige unterschied ist das die Bücher nach eine Bewohner bekommen.... Nebenbei besitze zwar so einen Reader aber den habe nur für meine Mom da die aufgrund Sehschwäche keine Bücher mehr lesen kann, das ist auch das einzige wofür die teile derzeit taugen.

Nebenbei angemerkt sind manche Staubfänger nichtmal ein Umwelt Problem auch wenn viele schreien Bücher/DVDs/Bds seien Resourcen verschwendung dann dürfte man einen Grossteil Asiatischer waren nicht mehr herstellen da dort oft Qualitat so schlecht ist das die ganze Produktion schon defekt verkauft wird wo es ein 6er im lotto ist wenn die sache mal paar tage überlebt.


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (31. März 2013)

Ich lese sehr viel, und liebe Bücher. Aber ebook Reader haben auf jeden Fall ihre Vorteile: Buch sofort da, häufig wenigstens etwas günstiger (bei Amazon gibt es auch viele etwas ältere Bücher für unter 5€), leicht zu transportieren. Nachteile wurden ja schon aufgezählt.

So jetzt aber zu den Büchern, genial sind mMn folgende Bücher/Autoren:

- Wolfgang Hohlbei (so gut wie alles von ihm)
- Brent Weeks (Schatten Triologie wurde ja oben schon erwähnt, aber auch die Licht Reihe ist genial geschrieben)
- Brandon Sanderson (Mistborn Triology, geniale Welt erschaffen, mit spannender Geschichte)
- Patrick Rothfuß (der Name des Windes + Teil 2 sind mMn nach so ziemlich die besten Fantasy Bücher die ich je gelesen habe)

Ich hoffe andere posten hier auch noch; ich bin immer auf der Suche nach guten Büchern.


----------



## Icedaft (31. März 2013)

Die Nebel von Avalon

Der Herr der Ringe


----------



## OctoCore (1. April 2013)

Tri-City-Maniac schrieb:


> Unbekanntere Bücher, die nicht unbedingt was mit dem üblichen Kram zu tun haben.


 
Was sind denn unbekanntere Bücher?
Kaum einer der Nachwuchs-Jedis, die StarWars-Bücher lesen, kennt eigentlich die bekannten SF-Romane (z.B. die Klassiker) und deren Autoren.
Höchstens mal, wenn's den als Film gab. 

Ich würde die Frage anders stellen: Darfs auch richtige SF sein und etwas anspruchsvoller? 
Oder auch: Wie alt bist du?
Ein paar der hier genannten Empfehlungen sind für eine relativ jugendliche Leserschaft geschrieben (in Robonators Liste) - darfs auch was für Erwachsene und etwas komplexer sein?

Vergessen wir mal den Anspruchsquatsch und konzentrieren uns einfach auf gut geschriebene Unterhaltung:

John Scalzi - Krieg der Klone



Spoiler



An seinem 75. Geburtstag erledigt John Perry zwei Dinge: Er besucht das Grab seiner Frau. Und er mustert bei der Armee an. Denn in ferner Zukunft werden für jene Einsatztruppen, die weit draußen im All die Kolonien gegen Alien-Überfälle verteidigen, nur Alte, Betagte rekrutiert. Und schnell findet Perry auch heraus, warum das so ist: Die Rekruten erhalten allesamt neue Körper, jüngere Ausgaben ihrer selbst, die mit biotechnischen und elektronischen Mitteln »aufgerüstet« und wie beliebig verfügbares Kanonenfutter in den Kampf geschickt werden. Doch die Armeeführung hat nicht mit einem wie John Perry gerechnet – der trotz seines hohen Alters kein Problem damit hat, sich Befehlen zu widersetzen …

Ausgezeichnet mit dem JOHN W. CAMPBELL AWARD als bester Roman des Jahres – mit »Krieg der Klone«, ein furioses Science-Fiction-Abenteuer in der Tradition Robert A. Heinleins, hat John Scalzi Leser und Kritiker gleichermaßen begeistert.



John Scalzi - Geisterbrigaden



Spoiler



Die ferne Zukunft: Für die militärischen Einheiten, die weit draußen im All die Kolonien gegen Alien-Überfälle verteidigen, werden nur Alte und Betagte rekrutiert. Sie erhalten neue Körper – jüngere Ausgaben ihrer selbst –, die dann wie beliebig verfügbares Kanonenfutter in den Kampf geschickt werden. Doch als sich plötzlich drei Alien-Völker verbünden, um die Expansion der Menschheit ins Weltall zu stoppen, gerät selbst diese spezielle Armee in Schwierigkeiten. Also müssen die sogenannten »Geisterbrigaden« aktiv werden, deren Körper aus genetischem Fremdmaterial erzeugt werden. Jared Dirac, einer ihrer Soldaten, wird aus der DNS eines Wissenschaftlers geschaffen, der zu den Aliens übergelaufen ist und wertvolle Informationen in seinem Gehirn trägt – Informationen, die für das Überleben der Menschheit von entscheidender Bedeutung sind. Der reproduzierte Körper jedoch tut nicht immer das, was Jared von ihm will, und langsam wird die Zeit knapp…

Mit »Geisterbrigaden« legt John Scalzi die Fortsetzung des preisgekrönten »Krieg der Klone« vor.



John Scalzi - Die letzte Kolonie



Spoiler



Einst war er einer jener Elitesoldaten, die in ferner Zukunft für die Verteidigung der Kolonien weit draußen im All sorgen: John Perry. Jetzt glaubt er seinen Frieden gefunden zu haben. Doch dieser Glaube ist mehr als trügerisch – denn der Auftrag, eine neue, angeblich sichere Kolonie zu leiten, stellt sich zunehmend als Himmelfahrtskommando heraus ...



Dan Simmons - Hyperion/Der Fall von Hyperion, auch in einem Band -> Die Hyperion-Gesänge



Spoiler



Auf Hyperion herrscht das Shrike, eine gepanzerte Kreatur mit Klingen aus Stahl und Chrom, das seine Opfer lebendigen Leibes am »Baum der Schmerzen« pfählt.

Die Hegemonie der Menschheit und ihre Berater vom TechnoCore - vom Menschen unabhängige KIs, - steht am Rande eines mörderischen Krieges gegen die »Ousters«, ehemals menschliche Wesen,die sich perfekt an das Wanderleben zwischen den Sternen angepaßt haben. 
Auf Hyperion droht die erste Welle der Invasion - wären da nur nicht das Shrike und die geheimnisvollen Zeitgräber,die scheinbar rückwärts durch die Zeit reisen. Nach einer alten Legende soll das Shrike, einmal auf die Menschheit losgelassen,ihr die Vernichtung bringen.
Sieben Pilger haben die Hegemonie-Präsidentin Gladstone und die Kirche des Shrike für die letzte Opferfahrt auserwählt. Jeden der Protagonisten verbindet eine eigene Geschichte mit Hyperion und dem Shrike - auch den Dichter, dessen  Hyperionische Gesänge die Zukunft heraufzubeschwören scheinen ...

Eine brilliante epische Zukunftssaga, die eindrucksvoll unter Beweis stellt, daß in der modernen Science Fiction-Literatur noch mythenschöpfendes Potential vorhanden ist.



Dan Simmons - Endymion - Pforten der Zeit/Die Auferstehung (in einem Band)
Spielt im gleichen Universum wie Hyperion, nur wesentlich später.



Spoiler



Auf der Flucht vor den mächtigen Armeen der Kirche durchstreifen Endymion und das Mädchen Aenea die unendlichen Weiten von Raum und Zeit und vertrauen sich dem mythischen Fluss Tethys an.
Er führt sie in Welten, die kein menschliches Auge je zuvor gesehen hat. Doch die klerikale Herrscherkaste verfolgt sie unnachgiebig und hinterlässt eine Spur von Tod und Vernichtung. 
Endymion und seine Liebe werden getrennt und durchleben unzählige Gefahren. Als sie sich schließlich wiedersehen, trifft Aenea eine schicksalhafte Entscheidung, von der die Zukunft der gesamten Menschheit abhängt ...

Ach, schon wieder hängt das Schicksal der Menschheit, des Universums etc. am seidenen Faden  - Drama, Baby!
Nein - so schlimm, wie der stümperhafte Klappentext vermuten lässt, ist es nicht. Eher selten, dass die Kirche (die katholische) einen prominenten Platz in einem SF-Werk einnimmt. Die ist auch ganz gut aufgestellt, mit Raumflotten und Schlachtschiffen - alles was ein Papst so braucht... lol

Pforten der Zeit und Die Auferstehung - die beiden Romane des vielfach preisgekrönten Meisterwerks in einem Band!

»Ein Epos voller Kraft und Leidenschaft - eines der bedeutendsten Werke in der modernen phantastischen Literatur!«  Locus Magazine

»Dan Simmons schreibt wie ein Gott - ich kann kaum sagen, wie sehr ich ihn beneide.«  Stephen King



Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle - Fußfall



Spoiler



Als die Sonde VOYAGER 1 am 12. November 1980 den Planeten Saturn passiert, trauen die Wissenschaftler des berühmten Jet Propulsion Laboratory in Pasadena ihren Augen nicht, als die ersten Aufnahmen der Saturnringe hereinkommen: rätselhafte zopfartige Muster wie von Turbulenzen, hervorgerufen durch gigantische Raumschiffantriebe. 

Es  SIND Turbulenzen von Antrieben eines Sternenschiffs, das sich im Saturn-System verborgen hält und eine Invasion der Erde vorbereitet. 

Jahre später ist es soweit: ein Objekt nähert sich der Erde. Die Großmächte schließen sich zusammen und bereiten sich auf einen friedlichen Erstkontakt mit einer raumfahrenden außerirdischen Rasse vor. Doch die  Aliens reagieren nicht auf die begrüßenden Funksprüche, sondern schlagen brutal zu und vernichten die international bemannte Raumstation KOSMOGRAD. 
Die Erde schlägt mit Atomraketen zurück und provoziert so den »Fußfall«, den vernichtenden Abwurf von Planetoiden auf die Erdoberfläche und gleichzeitig die Geste, die absolute Unterwerfung fordert. 
Die Aliens sind Herdenkrieger, das bedeutet absoluten Gehorsam und die  Achtung vor Gesten. Die Menschen sind Einzelkämpfer, unberechenbar, todesmutig und verschlagen. 
Ein verzweifelter Kampf auf beiden Seiten mit einem Gegner beginnt, dessen Motive man nicht begreift.



Julian May - Die Pliozän-Saga (eigentlich kaum noch auf Papier zu bekommen, eher als unauthorisiertes Ebook)



Spoiler



Die "Pliozän-Saga", die auf deutsch bei Heyne erschien, ist eine der wichtigsten literarischen Leistungen der Science Fantasy während der achtziger Jahre. 

Der Pliozän-Zyklus ist die vierbändige Saga um das Schicksal einer Handvoll Menschen, die im Jahr 2110 freiwillig ins Zeit-Exil des Pliozäns vor ca. sechs Millionen Jahren gehen. Gegen im Pliozän herrschende Aliens müssen sie zahlreiche Kämpfe bestehen, entwickeln aber auch ungeahnte Fähigkeiten.

Die Autorin
°°°°°°°°°°°°°

Die 1931 geborene, unter dem Namen Julian May schreibende Mrs. Dikty hat über 290 andere Bücher geschrieben, meist zur Vermittlung von wissenschaftlichen Kenntnissen an junge Leser. Diese Erfahrung hat sich in den Pliozän-Saga-Bänden ausgezahlt, die gespickt sind mit Bildungs-Elementen und Zitaten. 

**Die Pliozän-Saga 

Als der erste Band ihrer Pliozän-Saga für den Hugo Gernsback Award, den wichtigsten US-Preis der Science Fiction-Leser, nominiert wurde, stieg ihre Bekanntheit ganz beträchtlich an. Im angelsächsischen - im Gegensatz zum deutschen - Sprachraum wurde die Pliozän-Saga ein Bestseller, so dass Julian May noch vier weitere Romane um die PSI-Familie Remillard folgen ließ.

Der Zyklus des Pliozän-Exils:

1) Das vielfarbene Land (06/4300)
2) Der goldene Ring (06/4301)
3) Kein König von Geburt (06/4302)
4) Der Widersacher (06/4303)


Handlung
°°°°°°°°°°°°°

Im Jahr 2034 gelingt dem französischen Gelehrten Théo Guderian eine bahnbrechende Erfindung: Er stellt über einen Abgrund von Zeit hinweg eine Verbindung mit dem Pliozän her, sechs Millionen Jahre in der Vergangenheit. Es gibt keine Saurier mehr, aber immerhin schon kleine menschenähnliche Affen, den Ramapithecus. Doch die Verbindung ist eine Einbahnstraße. Nichts gelangt aus der Vergangenheit in die Gegenwart zurück.

Trotzdem übt dieses Zeit-Tor auf viele Menschen eine Faszination aus, vor allem auf die Zivilisationsmüden und die Ausgeflippten. Sie gehen hindurch, um in einer unberührten Natur, in einer jungfräulichen Welt neu anzufangen.

Keiner von ihnen ahnt, dass um jene Zeit die Erde fest in der Hand von telepathisch begabten Aliens ist, für die dieser Zustrom von Menschen und Material aus der Zukunft eine wahre Labsal bedeutet, um ihre perversen Gelüste zu befriedigen. Die Tanu und Firvulag, wie sie sich nennen, reiben sich die Hände.

Sie versklaven die neuen Menschen ebenso reihenweise wie sie es mit den menschlichen Vorfahren, den Ramapithecinen, gemacht haben. Sie legen ihnen einen psycho-aktiven Halsring, einen Torque, um, der ihren Geist unterwirft. Allerdings gibt es Nebenwirkungen, wie sich zeigt: Bei vielen der Menschen hat der Halsring ungeahnte Psi-Kräfte freigesetzt, mit denen sie sich zu behaupten wissen.



Michael Moorcock - Elric von Melniboné/Die See Des Schicksals/Der Zauber Des Weißen Wolfs/Der Verzauberte Turm/Im Banne Des Schwarzen Schwertes/Sturmbringer



Spoiler



Michael Moorcocks sechs Bände umfassender Zyklus vom Albinokönig aus der »Träumenden Stadt« und den beiden schwarzen Zauberschwertern »Sturmbringer« und »Trauerklinge« gilt heute schon unbestritten als eines der großen klassischen Werke der Fantasy-Literatur. 

Elric, der König auf dem Rubinthron in Imrryr, der Träumenden Stadt, König über das kleine, doch gefürchtete Melniboné, muß um seine Herrschaft bangen. In der Jahrtausende alten Tradition der Könige von Melniboné ist er ein unglaublich fortschrittlicher und gütiger Herrscher. Deshalb wird er von den einen für einen 
Schwächling, von anderen wegen seines Aussehens für einen Dämon gehalten. 
Er ist kein Dämon, aber er weiß mit der Magie umzugehen, und er ist kein Schwächling, wie jeder zu spüren kriegt, der ihm seine Macht streitig zu machen versucht.



Morgan, Richard - Das Unsterblichkeitsprogramm



Spoiler



In nicht allzu ferner Zukunft hat der Tod seinen unmittelbaren Schrecken verloren: Das menschliche Bewusstsein wird in einer Datenbank abgespeichert und kann je nach Bedarf in einen Körper zurücktransferiert werden.
Diese Körper, ›Sleeves‹ genannt, sind in aller Regel Klone, doch nur die Reichen können sich ihre eigenen Klone leisten – alle anderen müssen nach dem ›Download‹ mit einem anderen Körper als ihrem vorherigen weiterleben. 
So wie Privatdetektiv Takeshi Kovacs, der sich nach seinem letzten Ableben plötzlich im Körper eines ehemaligen Polizisten wiederfindet. Allerdings hat er nicht allzu viel Zeit, sich in seiner neuen Umgebung zurecht zu finden – denn der Millionär Laurens Bancroft hat ihn für einen ganz besonderen Auftrag wieder zum Leben erweckt: Kovacs soll seinen, Bancrofts, Mörder ausfindig machen …

Noch eine Warnung: Wer Probleme mit Gewalt und Sex hat, sollte Richard Morgans Bücher meiden. Ohne Ausnahmen. Denn Morgans Vorstellung von Gewalt ist real: Schmerz, Angst, Blut, zerfetzte Gliedmaßen gepaart mit der Lust am Leid anderer. Und während Menschen in anderen Büchern "Sex haben", treiben sie es bei Morgan rau und dreckig — letztendlich aus den gleichen Gründen, aus denen sie kurz darauf töten: Weil Menschen eben so sind. Dennoch ist "Das Unsterblichkeitsprogramm" keine hemmungslose Blutorgie und auch keine pornografische Peepshow. Der einzige Unterschied zu anderen Büchern ist, dass Morgan die Kamera draufhält, wenn alle anderen schon längst abgeblendet haben.



Morgan, Richard - Gefallene Engel



Spoiler



In nicht allzu ferner Zukunft hat der Tod seinen unmittelbaren Schrecken verloren: Das menschliche Bewusstsein wird in einer Datenbank abgespeichert und kann je nach Bedarf in einen Körper zurücktransferiert werden.
Diese Körper, ›Sleeves‹ genannt, sind in aller Regel Klone, doch nur die Reichen können sich ihre eigenen Klone leisten – alle anderen müssen nach dem ›Download‹ mit einem anderen Körper als ihrem vorherigen weiterleben. 
So wie Takeshi Kovacs, ehemaliger Privatdetektiv, der nun als Söldner einer Elite-Einheit auf einem Planeten fern der Erde eingesetzt wird, auf dem man rätselhafte nicht-menschliche Artefakte entdeckt hat. Bald muss Kovacs erkennen, dass er an einem Himmelfahrtskommando teilnimmt – und dass für Sleeves das Wort »Kanonenfutter« eine ganz spezielle Bedeutung hat …



Morgan, Richard - Heiliger Zorn



Spoiler



In nicht allzu ferner Zukunft hat der Tod seinen unmittelbaren Schrecken verloren: Das menschliche Bewusstsein wird in einer Datenbank abgespeichert und kann je nach Bedarf in einen Körper zurücktransferiert werden.
Diese Körper, ›Sleeves‹ genannt, sind in aller Regel Klone, doch nur die Reichen können sich ihre eigenen Klone leisten – alle anderen müssen nach dem ›Download‹ mit einem anderen Körper als ihrem vorherigen weiterleben. 
So wie Takeshi Kovacs, ehemaliger Privatdetektiv, der als Söldner einer Elite-Einheit in seine Heimat zurückkehrt: Harlans Welt, ein Planet, auf dem ein brutaler Bürgerkrieg tobt. Bald gerät Kovacs zwischen alle Fronten – und muss herausfinden, dass sich seine Gegner einen perfiden Plan haben einfallen lassen: Sie haben sein Bewusstsein kopiert, in einen zweiten Körper gesleevt und diesen auf ihn angesetzt. Kovacs steht nun also einem jüngeren Selbst gegenüber, das seine geheimsten Gedanken kennt und auf Rache aus ist…



Fritz Leiber - Schwerter im Nebel/Schwerter von Lankhmar (Totaler Klassiker)



Spoiler



DIE ABENTEUER VON FAFHRD UND DEM GRAUEN MAUSLING – DER GROSSE SCHWERTER-ZYKLUS VON FRITZ LEIBER

Durch Zeit und fremde Dimensionen von der Erde getrennt, träumt die alte Welt Nehwon vor sich hin – mit ihren Eisöden, Wüsten, fruchtbaren Landstrichen und stolzen Zitadellen. 
Nehwon – ein Tummelplatz für Piraten, wilde Reiter, freche Diebe und ränkeschmiedende Zauberer.

Hier leben der Nordling Fafhrd, sieben Fuß groß und ganz in Leder gehüllt, und der graue Mausling, von kindlicher Statur und eine Adept Weißer Magie. 
Das unzertrennliche Freundespaar durchstreift das Land; ihre Taten sind Legion, ihre List gilt als sprichwörtlich. Gerüchte und Sagen ranken sich um ihr Leben.
Furcht ist ihnen fremd, wenn es gilt, gegen Ungeheuer, Magier, Despoten, Diebsgesindel – oder schöne Frauen anzutreten.
Sämtliche Romane sowie bisher unveröffentlichte Erzählungen des Schwerter-Zyklus als Sonderausgabe in zwei Bänden.



Neil Gaiman - American Gods



Spoiler



Neil Gaiman beantwortet in seinem Roman folgende Frage:

Eine Frage, die mich immer beschäftigt hat: Was geschieht, wenn Emigranten ihre Herkunftsländer verlassen, mit den ihnen vertrauten überirdischen Wesen? 
Die irischstämmigen Amerikaner erinnern sich an die Fairies, die norwegischen Amerikaner an die Nissen und die griechischen Amerikaner an den Wrukolakas –  das alles jedoch nur im Zusammenhang mit Ereignissen, die sich in der alten Heimat zugetragen haben. 
Als ich  einmal nachfragte, warum dergleichen Dämonen in Amerika nicht anzutreffen seien, kicherten meine Gewährsleute verwirrt und sagten: »Sie fürchten sich, den Ozean zu überqueren, es ist zu weit«, um dann hinzuzufügen, dass ja auch Christus und die Apostel nie nach Amerika gekommen seien. 

Richard Dorson: »A Theory for American Folklore«, 
American Folklore and the Historian 
(University of Chicago Press, 1971)



Neil Gaiman - Anansi Boys



Spoiler



Eines Abends fällt der Vater des Londoner  Workaholics Charlie auf einer Karaokebühne tot um. Erst bei der Beerdigung seines Vaters erfährt Fat Charlie, dass sein Vater der afrikanische Spinnengott Anansi war. Wenig später taucht sein bislang unbekannter Bruder Spider auf. Zu allem Überfluss hat dieser Eigenschaften des tiergöttischen Vaters geerbt. Als Spider Charlie schließlich besucht, verliert der Workaholic sowohl seinen Job als auch seine Verlobte. 

»Sie werden von dieser brillanten Mischung aus Realem und Fantastischem bestens unterhalten.« Publishers Weekly 

»Einige Bücher wollen wir lesen, einige müssen wir lesen, und manche verschlingen wir. Ich habe Anansi Boys  von Neil Gaiman verschlungen …« LOCUS Magazine


----------



## Hänschen (1. April 2013)

Mir deucht ständig, dass gute Fantasy/Science Fiction ber mehrere Bände aufgebaut werden muss damit das richtig läuft.

Dann haste aber nur ne Chance, wennste übers Internet ab der ersten Folge die Sachen beziehst irgendwo, im Zeitschriftenladen Spontankäufe oder so ist ja nicht drin.

Letztens war was im Supermarkt in der Ramschkiste für 3 Euro, aber es war schon der 3. Teil einer Serie also nutzlos für mich


----------



## OctoCore (1. April 2013)

Kommt darauf an - es gibt Serien und Serien. 
Endlosserien wie "Das Lied von Eis und Feuer" sind extrem nervig - denn irgendwann sollte auch mal Schluss sein und man möchte als Leser nicht in der Luft hängen, um dann ein Jahr auf die Fortsetzung zu warten.
Andere Zyklen sind so aufgebaut, dass die einzelnen Romane (fast) unabhängig voneinander sind und auch völlig unterschiedliche Protagonisten haben, z.B. der Chalion-Zyklus von Lois McMaster Bujold (Chalions Fluch, Paladin der Seelen, Der Schatten des Wolfs).
Und Trilogien oder Tetralogien sind keine Serien. 
Aus meiner Liste oben ist die Elric-Reihe die längste, aber die ist abgeschlossen - es gibt zwar noch mehr Bücher inzwischen, aber die spielen chronologisch zwischen den sechs Bänden der Urserie, man verpasst also nichts, wenn man die sich schenkt. 
Die anderen Bücher sind auch abgeschlossen.

Zu Dune:
Der Film ist gar nicht so schlecht, wie er immer gemacht wird - der hat nur zwei dicke Haken: Es fehlt schlicht einiges (was nicht soooo schlimm ist) und es gibt dort eine Wunderwaffe (diese ominösen Schallmodule - und das ist schlimm), im Buch gewinnen sie, weil die Fremen einfach härter sind als die Harkonnen-Krieger und die imperialen Sturmtruppen und weil sie einen heiligen Krieg (einen Dschihad) führen.
Ich habe damals zuerst das Buch gelesen und als ich den Film sah, war ich doch recht begeistert - denn die Wüste und die Sandwürmer hatte ich mir genau so vorgestellt, zusammen mit der Musik einfach episch. Da kann die TV-Miniserie einfach nicht mithalten, außerdem sind die Figuren besser besetzt. Der Fremenhäuptling ist groß, charismatisch und schwarzbärtig - praktisch der Mujahedin-Anführer-Prototyp -, und wer spielt ihn in der TV-Serie?
Uns Uwe Ochsenknecht, eher klein, blond und etwas pummelig - ächz!
Die Filmversion, die immer wieder mal im TV gebracht wird, erscheint mir auch etwas kurz - ich habe Dune damals auf Video gesehen und ich könnte schwören, dass es gut 3 Stunden gedauert hat - aber vielleicht habe ich auch nur Alzheimer und meine Erinnerung ist wirr. 
Im Film sieht es so aus, als hätten die guten Jungs gesiegt - Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen.
Eigentlich geht es danach erst richtig zur Sache - und ob es die guten Jungs sind, ist eher fraglich. Immerhin erstürmen sie das Imperium im heiligen Krieg - nur weil sie in Dune am Ende den Imperator eingesackt haben, heißt das ja nicht, dass der Rest des Universums dann sagt: ja okay, Heil dir, neuer Boss! und wieder zur Tagesordnung übergeht.
Die Folge davon sind zig verbrannte bewohnte Welten und zig Milliarden Tote - das kommt auch in der TV-Serie nicht so rüber, welche die ursprünglichen zwei Folgebände beinhaltet.


----------



## genetikk (1. April 2013)

The Hobbit
Herr der Ringe Reihe
A Song of Ice and Fire (Buchreihe zur "berühmten" Fernsehserie: Game of Thrones) - ich find übrigens die Serie beschissen und die Bücher saugeil!!
Die Orks
Die Elfen
Die Zwerge


----------



## Arvanor (1. April 2013)

Ich kann die Dresden Files empfehlen. Gibt bisher 14 Bücher und ist sogenannte Urban Fantasy. Harry Dresden, der Held der Serie, ist ein Magier der in Chicago lebt. Er prügelt sich mit allerlei Übernatürlichem Gesocks rum, von Vampiren, über Werwölfe, Dämonen, Feenwesen usw. Der Author Jim Butcher hat aber auch noch diverse andre Serien im Portfolio. Mir machen sie Spaß. Kann man mal so nebenbei lesen.


----------



## OctoCore (1. April 2013)

Davon habe ich schon gehört, aber noch keinen Blick reingeworfen.
Allerdings gibt es die*** aus der Nightside[/url] von Simon R. Green um einen Privatdetektiv im finsteren Herzen Londons. 
Na ja, immerhin ist der Autor Brite. Schön trashig, aber recht unterhaltsam.
Da tummelt sich echt alles - Götter, Dämonen, Zeitreisende, Aliens und auch sonst allerhand mythisches Pack. Abgesehen davon, dass der Held selbst nie eine Waffe trägt, geht es nicht nur mit Magie zur Sache, sondern auch mit durchaus vertrauter Artillerie oder Rasiermesser und Laser.


----------



## Hänschen (1. April 2013)

Ich hab auch früher mal die Dune/Gottkaiser Romane versucht, aber die lasen sich extrem schwer, da musste jeden Satz/Absatz öfter lesen, ziemlich heftiges Zeug.


----------



## Arvanor (1. April 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Davon habe ich schon gehört, aber noch keinen Blick reingeworfen.
> Allerdings gibt es die*** aus der Nightside[/url] von Simon R. Green um einen Privatdetektiv im finsteren Herzen Londons.
> Na ja, immerhin ist der Autor Brite. Schön trashig, aber recht unterhaltsam.
> Da tummelt sich echt alles - Götter, Dämonen, Zeitreisende, Aliens und auch sonst allerhand mythisches Pack. Abgesehen davon, dass der Held selbst nie eine Waffe trägt, geht es nicht nur mit Magie zur Sache, sondern auch mit durchaus vertrauter Artillerie oder Rasiermesser und Laser.


 
Die kannte ich gar nicht. Liest sich recht interessant. Werd ich mal antesten!


----------



## OctoCore (1. April 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Ich hab auch früher mal die Dune/Gottkaiser Romane versucht, aber die lasen sich extrem schwer, da musste jeden Satz/Absatz öfter lesen, ziemlich heftiges Zeug.


 
Ja, die Romane nach der älteren Trilogie sind schwer philosophisch angehaucht - wer mehr Wert auf Unterhaltung legt, wird sie schwer verdaulich finden.

-----------------

Noch mehr Buchtipps:

*Tad Williams*

Das Geheimnis der Großen Schwerter

Otherland​


----------



## detschi (3. April 2013)

Ubik
Minority Report
The Left Hand of Darkness
Timescape

Kenn leider nur die englischen Titel.


----------



## Icedaft (3. April 2013)

Auch wenn es ein Kinder/Jugendbuch ist, einfach schön zu lesen...

Amazon.de: rolf ulrici monitor


----------



## facehugger (3. April 2013)

Wenn du das übliche Fantasy-"Gedöhns" magst, kannst du dir auch die Troll-Bücher von Christoph Hardebusch oder die Orks-Bände von Stan Nicholls mal reinziehn...

Gruß


----------



## OctoCore (3. April 2013)

detschi schrieb:


> Ubik
> Minority Report
> The Left Hand of Darkness
> Timescape
> ...


 
Kein Problem. 
Auf deutsch:
Philip K. Dick - Ubik
Philip K. Dick - Der Minderheiten-Bericht (Kurzgeschichte)
Ursula K. Le Guin - Winterplanet - neu aufgelegt als: Die linke Hand der Dunkelheit
Gregory Benford - Zeitschaft - echt schlimm, da hätte es bei Timescape bleiben sollen



Icedaft schrieb:


> Auch wenn es ein Kinder/Jugendbuch ist, einfach schön zu lesen...
> 
> Amazon.de: rolf ulrici monitor


 
Ja, die "Raumschiff Monitor"-Reihe, ich erinnere mich auch noch daran.
Konnte sich zwar bei mir nicht unbedingt gegen z.B. die Weltraum-Partisanen-Bände von Mark Brandis durchsetzen, war aber ganz nett.


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. April 2013)

Als etwas Fantasymäßigeres:

Warrior Cats
Ist meiner Meinung nach eine schöne Reihe!
Oder noch Tribute von Panem


----------



## Robonator (5. April 2013)

Warrior Cats les ich auch gern, auch wenn die meistens erst über den Namen lachen. Die Bücher sind echt gut.


----------



## derGronf (5. April 2013)

Hallo,

Bücher zu Filmen find ich generell Mist. Es gibt Ausnahmen, aber die absolute Mehrheit ist einfach nur schlecht. Bücher, über die Filme gemacht worden sind, sind besser.

Terry Pratchett, das den noch keiner genannt hat. Den find ich super.

Douglas Adams, ein Klassiker, die Dirk Gentlys sind super.

Fantasy: Wolfgang Hohlbein - Die Saga von Garth und Torian Sind 5 oder 6 Teile. Machen großen Spaß zu lesen. Azrael Das könnte mehr Krimi als Fantasy sein, ist aber auch gut.

Royce Buckingham - Dämliche Dämonen Sehr witziges Buch, ein bisschen kurz, aber witzig.

Alte ScinceFiction: Poul Anderson - Die Dominic Flandry Reihe
Larry Niven - Ringwelten. Sehr gut, ist aber den Anfang einer Reihe, dich ich noch nicht in die Finger bekommen habe.
A.E. van Vogt - Der Meister der Zukunft Das ist ein Sammelband mit vielen Geschichten. Einige sind richtig gut und man muss über die Gechichte nachdenken.
E.C. Tubb - Das Schiff der Joker SciFi vom feinsten.

Battletech: Michael Stackpole - Das Blut der Kerensky Triologie. Das muss man aber mögen. Als ich noch jung war, waren die allerdings super. Heute sind sie nur noch gut.

So, gibt noch mehr, aber ich will nicht.

derGronf
der Bücherwurm, eine aussterbende Gattung


----------



## OctoCore (5. April 2013)

Und noch ein paar Tipps:

Stephen R. Donaldson - Die Chroniken von Thomas Covenant (The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant the Unbeliever)

Der Fluch des Verächters / Der Siebte Kreis des Wissens / Die letzte Walstatt / Das verwundete Land / Der einsame Baum / Der Ring der Kraft / Die Runen der Erde / Die Rückkehr des Zweiflers / Die Pfade des Schicksals



Spoiler



DAS FANTASY-EPOS DES JAHRHUNDERTS

Stephen Donaldsons epische Saga um Thomas Covenant – der millionenfach verkaufte Weltbestseller, ausgezeichnet mit dem John W. Campbell Award.

Dies ist die Geschichte von Thomas Covenant, der auf magische Weise in eine andere Welt versetzt wird. 
Eine Welt, in der die Phantasie Wirklichkeit geworden ist und die unter dem Bann eines dunklen Herrschers steht. Eine Welt, in der Thomas Covenant die größte Herausforderung seines Lebens annehmen muss: sich selbst zu finden.

»Die beste Fantasy-Saga, die es neben Tolkiens Herr der Ringe zu finden gibt – ein bemerkenswertes Stück Literatur und einer der wenigen Klassiker des Genres.«
»Gewaltiger als Stephen Kings Der dunkle Turm, epischer als J. R. R. Tolkiens Der Herr der Ringe! Die Chroniken von Thomas Covenant sind ein atemberaubendes Stück Literatur.«
Washington Post

»Ein Fest für jeden Liebhaber epischer Fantasy.«
Publishers Weekly

»Büchern wie diesen begegnet man nicht oft im Leben. Ich dachte, ich sei zu alt, um mich noch von Wundern überraschen zu lassen. Um so mehr bin ich entzückt und begeistert.«
Marion Zimmer Bradley

»Eine Saga der Superlative – am liebsten würde man alle Bände in einer Nacht lesen.«
The Times

»Absolut unwiderstehlich – ein Breitwand-Epos, das Sie nie wieder vergessen werden.«
Los Angeles Times

»Eine Fantasy, die turmhoch über alles hinausragt, was das Genre zu bieten hat. Ein Monument von einem Buch.«
Melissa Andersson

»Stephen Donaldson ist der einzige moderne Fantasy-Autor, der es verdient, mit Tolkien in einem Atemzug genannt zu werden.«
Time Out



Alan Dean Foster - Bannsänger-Zyklus

Bannsänger  / Die Stunde des Tors / Der Tag der Dissonanz / Der Augenblick des Magiers / Die Pfade des Wanderers / Die Zeit der Heimkehr / Der Sohn des Bannsängers / Die Entführung der Musik



Spoiler



Jon-Tom Meriweather, Jurastudent und Rockmusiker, findet sich nach dem Genuß eines Joints in einer völlig anderen Umgebung wieder. Intelligente, sprechende Tiere schlagen sich rücksichtslos durch ein Leben voller Habgier, Futterneid und Beutelschneiderei. Bald muß sich auch Jon-Tom entscheiden, ob er mitmischen oder untergehen will, denn eine Rückkehr in die Welt seines kalifornischen Campus scheint ihm versagt. 
Durch einen Irrtum Clodsahamps, eines genialen, wenn auch leicht senilen Hexers in Schildkrötengestalt, wurde er nämlich in diese Welt verschleppt - und keine Magie vermag den Fehler rückgängig zu machen. 
Bald jedoch erkennt der unfreiwillige Wanderer zwischen den Welten, daß seine Anwesenheit von Nutzen sein kann. Das Volk der Gepanzerten, grausame Insektenwesen, droht mit einer verheerenden Invasion. 
Und Jon-Tom spürt eine übersinnliche Gabe in sich schlummern: Er ist ein Bannsänger...



Ben Bova - Jupiter



Spoiler



INTELLIGENTES LEBEN AUF DEM JUPITER … 
… vermutet Direktor L. Zhang Wo, Leiter der wissenschaftlichen Beobachtungsstation im Orbit des Riesenplaneten. Und tatsächlich lassen Erkenntnisse einer Tauchexpedition in den Tiefen der Jupiter-Atmosphäre darauf schließen. Doch solche Forschungsvorhaben können nur heimlich durchgeführt werden, weil die christlichen Kreationisten und islamischen Fundamentalisten, die auf der Erde das Sagen haben, in der Suche nach außerirdischen Lebewesen eine  Blasphemie sehen und alle Maßnahmen in dieser Richtung mit allen Mitteln unterbinden. 
Grant Archer, ein idealistischer junger Astronom, wird als Spitzel auf die Station entsandt, um Beweise für gottlose Aktivitäten zu sammeln. Doch schon bald  überwiegt seine Neugier und sein Forscherdrang die Loyalität zu seinen inquisitorischen Auftraggebern.



Ben Bova - Saturn



Spoiler



Die nicht allzu ferne Zukunft: Christliche und islamische Fundamentalisten haben einen so großen politischen Einfluss auf der Erde erlangt, dass Wissenschaftler und andere »Säkularisierte« gezwungen sind,  den Planeten zu verlassen. Im Mondorbit ist für sie ein riesiges Habitat, die _Goddard_, entstanden,  das mehr als zehntausend Menschen aufnehmen kann und zum Saturn gesteuert werden soll, um  dort als Außenposten der menschlichen Zivilisation und als Basis  für die Erforschung des Ringplaneten und seiner Monde zu dienen. 
Doch niemand ahnt, dass eine Gruppe von religiösen Fanatikern mit an Bord ist, die nur ein Ziel kennt: Die Macht im Habitat zu übernehmen, die Wissenschaftler kaltzustellen und die Ungläubigen zu bekehren ‒ und sei es mit Gewalt.
Als die _Goddard_ den Jupiter passiert, sehen sie die Zeit gekommen, um loszuschlagen …



Ben Bova - Mars



Spoiler



Dies ist die Geschichte der ersten bemannten Mars-Mission. Die Geschichte einer Handvoll Männer und Frauen, die alles riskieren, um die Geheimnisse unseres sagenumwobenen Nachbarplaneten zu lüften. Eine Geschichte menschlicher Größe und Tragik – und die Geschichte der unglaublichsten Entdeckung aller Zeiten.



Ben Bova - Die Rückkehr zum Mars



Spoiler



DAS GRÖSSTE ABENTEUER DER MENSCHHEIT GEHT WEITER

In ›Mars‹ schilderte Ben Bova die abenteuerliche Geschichte der ersten bemannten Mars-Mission.
Nun, einige Jahre später, kehrt ein Team aus Astronauten, Ingenieuren und Wissenschaftlern zum sagenumwobenen Roten Planeten zurück. Geleitet wird diese Expedition von Jamie Waterman, der bereits auf der ersten Reise dabei war und auf dem Mars Spuren intelligenten Lebens entdeckt hatte. Er hat es sich zu seiner Aufgabe gemacht, das Geheimnis unseres Nachbarplaneten zu lüften, und er würde alles dafür hergeben – selbst sein eigenes Leben.


 
Alan Dean Foster - Das Tar-Aym-Krang



Spoiler



Wikipedia zu Alan Dean Foster (u.a.):
"Im Science-Fiction-Bereich schuf er mit dem Homanx-Commonwealth (einer Vereinigung von Menschen und außerirdischen Thranx, einer Insektenrasse) ein eigenes Universum, in dem viele seiner Romane handeln. Die bekannteste Roman-Figur (und der Liebling vieler Leser) ist ein empathisch begabter junger Mann namens Philip Lynx (alias Flinx). Im Bereich der Fantasy ist der Bannsänger-Zyklus (die Geschichte eines Jura-Studenten, welcher in eine Parallelwelt versetzt wird) am bekanntesten."

Das ist der erste Roman Alan Dean Fosters, in dem Pip & Flinx auftauchen, die sich bei SF-Lesern so großer Beliebtheit erfreuten, dass etliche weitere Romane und ein Prequel erschienen.
Der Roman ist aber eigenständig und für sich zu lesen. Wem er gefällt, dem steht noch jede Menge weiterer Lesestoff über die beiden "Helden" zur Verfügung.

Auf einem der schönsten Planeten der Galaxis, auf Moth, ist Flinx aufgewachsen, ein Waisenbengel, der mit allen Wassern gewaschen ist, denn er ist bei Mutter Mastiff in die Schule gegangen, der gerissensten Händlerin auf dem Marktplatz von Drallar.
Er verdient sein Geld mit Gedankenlesen. Bei ihm ist kein Trick dahinter, denn er verfügt tatsächlich über diese Gabe. Und Pip, sein Minidrach, der stets auf seiner Schulter sitzt, teilt sie mit ihm. So bleibt es ihnen nicht verborgen, als es um ein »Riesending« geht, um ein angeblich unschätzbar wertvolles Artefakt, das eine ausgestorbene Rasse hinterlassen hat. Nur weiß niemand so genau, um was es sich dabei handelt.
Flinx setzt sich in Besitz der Koordinaten und schließt sich einer bunten Reisegruppe unter der Führung des Geschäftsmanns Malaika an. Nach einer tollkühnen Hetzjagd, bei der sie am Rand eines Neutronensterns selbst ihre hartnäckigsten Gegner abhängen, finden sie das gewaltigste Bauwerk der Galaxis: das TAR-AIYM KRANG.
In seinem Innern erwachen bei ihrer Annäherung Maschinen zum Leben, die seit einer halben Million Jahre geruht haben. Überaus sensible Maschinen, die über tödliche Waffen verfügen.



Frederik Pohl & Cyril M. Kornbluth - Eine Handvoll Venus und ehrbare Kaufleute



Spoiler



Für einen Roman von 1952 erschreckend aktuell. Ein echter Klassiker der Science Fiction.

Gigantische Werbeagenturen beherrschen die Welt des 21. Jahrhunderts, die politischen Institutionen sind zu Attrappen verkümmert, die Bürger nichts weiter als statistisch erfasste Konsumenten. Doch als sich das angebliche Geschäft des Jahrhunderts – die Besiedlung des Planeten Venus – als Flop herausstellt, kommt es zu unkontrollierbaren Folgen: Die Konsumenten rebellieren ...
Mit "Eine Handvoll Venus" haben Frederik Pohl und Cyril M. Kornbluth die ultimative Satire auf den modernen Kapitalismus geschrieben – und zugleich ein großartiges Science-Fiction-Abenteuer.


----------



## Memphys (6. April 2013)

ILastSamuraiI schrieb:


> Ich lese sehr viel, und liebe Bücher. Aber ebook Reader haben auf jeden Fall ihre Vorteile: Buch sofort da, häufig wenigstens etwas günstiger (bei Amazon gibt es auch viele etwas ältere Bücher für unter 5€), leicht zu transportieren. Nachteile wurden ja schon aufgezählt.
> 
> So jetzt aber zu den Büchern, genial sind mMn folgende Bücher/Autoren:
> 
> ...


 
Du hast da so ziemlich meine Favoriten aufgezählt (bis auf Hohlbein, der hat oft arge Logiklücken und schreibt ziemlich abgefahrenes Zeug das nirgendwo erklärt wird, ausserdem zT. ziemliche Endlosserien (Enwor zB.))

Dem würde ich zum einen noch den Demon-Cycle (Das Lied der Dunkelheit) von Peter V. Brett hinzufügen (mittelalterliche Welt, einstmalige Hochkultur wurde von Dämonen zerstört, die Menschen verstecken sich in der Nacht vor den Dämonen und nur der Protagonist sucht nach einer Möglichkeit die sogut wie unsterblichen Dämonen zu töten, 3 Bücher von 5 atm) und zum andern die Askir-Reihe von Richard Schwartz (klassische High-Fantasy, mittelalterliche Welt, Anlehnung ans römische Kaiserreich... eine Gruppe von Helden versucht einen Nekromantenkaiser zu erledigen der die Heimat bedroht, bisher 10 Bücher). Beide Reihen sind sehr gut geschrieben, mit sehr guten Charakteren. Verdammt... irgendwie klingt das jetzt nicht so gut wie die Bücher wirklich sind. Meiner Meinung nach MUSS man als Fantasy-Fan beides lesen... einfach genial.

Ansonsten noch die Chroniken von Siala von Alexey Pehov, reicht zwar nicht ganz an die beiden andern ran, ist aber auf jeden Fall sehr kurzweilig zu lesen... im Vergleich zu den andern viel Humor und weniger ernsthaft. Und wenn man komplett auf die humorvolle Schiene aufspringen will Dämonengold von Stephan Russbült (ein Dämonenfürst wird in eine mittelalterliche Menschenwelt gerufen und vom Magier der ihn gerufen hat ausgetrickst sodass er auf ehrliche Art 5000 Goldstücke verdienen muss)


----------



## OctoCore (6. April 2013)

derGronf schrieb:


> Larry Niven - Ringwelten. Sehr gut, ist aber den Anfang einer Reihe, dich ich noch nicht in die Finger bekommen habe.


 
Die Reihe ist nicht so lang.
Die Verlage hängen wohl inzwischen an jeden Roman, der in Larry Nivens Ringwelt-Universum spielt, gerne das Etikett "Ein Ringwelt-Roman" dran.
Eigentlich ist der Begriff "Ringwelt-Universum" schon falsch - in Wirklichkeit heißt dieser Hintergrund, vor dem viele von Nivens Stories und Romane spielen "Known Space".
Und einer dieser Romane ist eben "Ringwelt" und seine Handvoll Fortsetzungen.
Wenn man darin eintauchen möchte, dann nützen die Romane alleine nicht so viel. Viele Schlüsselereignisse (die hier und da in den Romanen erwähnt werden) dieser fiktiven Menschheitsgeschichte finden sich hauptsächlich in (Short-)Stories.


----------



## Laudian (6. April 2013)

Ich bin auch ein großer Fantasy Fan, und möchte dir ein paar Tips geben, da ich z.B. auch großer Fan der Elfenromane von Hennen bin.

Meine absolute TOP-Empfehlung wäre "Anne Bishop - Black Jewels Trilogy" - Gibt es auch auf deutsch, aber ich find die englischen besser (hab beide gelesen).

Oberflächlich geht es um Vampire und Magie, allerdings entfernt sich die Autorin dabei so weit vom klassischen Vampirbild wie es nur geht, und das Wort Vampir fällt in der ganzen Reihe kein einziges mal.
Wenn man etwas tiefer hinschaut geht es in den Büchern darum, wie Gesellschaften funktionieren, um das Miteinander von Personen und dass Macht Verantwortung mit sich bringt. Die Reihe gehört dabei eindeutig in den Erwachsenenbereich, d.h. Gewalt, Erotik und Vergewaltigung kommen häufig vor. Gehört nach Lord of the Rings zum Besten was ich je gelesen habe, sehr tiefgründig, regt zum Nachdenken an.


Anschließend ein paar Klassiker:
Hier eine Liste aller Star Wars Bücher auf Deutsch: Star Wars Bücherliste
Insbesondere die schon etwas ältere X-Wing Reihe möchte ich empfehlen, außerdem die Republic Commando Reihe von Karen Traviss, eine meiner Lieblingsautorinnen. Außerdem ist eigentlich alles von Timothy Zahn empfehlenswert, ein Urgestein unter den Stwar Wars Autoren.

Karen Traviss schreibt unter anderem auch für Halo. Die Bücher der Halo Reihe finde ich ebenfalls extrem gut, wer die Spiele gespielt hat und gerne liest sollte sich auch mal die Bücher angucken, sie erweitern das Halo Universum enorm.

Dann noch 2 weitere extrem lange, aber auch langwierige Buchreihen von Tad Williams:
Otherland - Eine Gruppe extrem reicher Menschen baut sich ein Computernetz auf, dass dem Ziel dient, sie ewig am Leben zu halten. Die Bücher beschreiben die extrem lange Reise einiger Personen, die das Netzwerk bereisen, um an die Hintermänner heranzukommen.
Zieht sich manchmal wie gesagt etwas in die Länge, ist aber trotzdem unglaublich gut.

Memory, Sorrow and Thorn:
Beschreibt eine Welt nach Mittelalterlichen Maßstäben mit "etwas" Magie. Das klassische "Küchenjunge zieht in die weite Welt, um Ritter zu werden, Drachen zu töten und die Prinzessin zu retten". Auch eine sehr lange Geschichte, im Gegensatz zu Otherland wird es einem aber nie zu viel.



Btw, du kannst dir auf Amazon zu fast allen Büchern Leseproben herunterladen, die du dann am PC / Handy öffnen kannst.


----------



## OctoCore (7. April 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Dann noch 2 weitere extrem lange, aber auch langwierige Buchreihen von Tad Williams:
> Otherland - Eine Gruppe extrem reicher Menschen baut sich ein Computernetz auf, dass dem Ziel dient, sie ewig am Leben zu halten. Die Bücher beschreiben die extrem lange Reise einiger Personen, die das Netzwerk bereisen, um an die Hintermänner heranzukommen.
> Zieht sich manchmal wie gesagt etwas in die Länge, ist aber trotzdem unglaublich gut.



Das sind ja nur 4 Bücher, auch wenn die nicht besonders schmal sind - also nicht so lange. 



> Memory, Sorrow and Thorn:
> Beschreibt eine Welt nach Mittelalterlichen Maßstäben mit "etwas" Magie. Das klassische "Küchenjunge zieht in die weite Welt, um Ritter zu werden, Drachen zu töten und die Prinzessin zu retten". Auch eine sehr lange Geschichte, im Gegensatz zu Otherland wird es einem aber nie zu viel.



Das ist Osten Ard bzw. Das Geheimnis der großen Schwerter.

Von Tad Williams gibt es u.a. auch noch Shadowmarch, allerdings oxidiert das hier noch ungelesen in der Gegend rum.
Leider geht es da um Elben - und Elben bzw. Elfen (und Zwerge und Orks) hängen mir inzwischen ziemlich zum Hals raus.


----------



## Arvanor (7. April 2013)

Sehr zu empfehlen ist die Reihe "Die Feuerreiter seiner Majestät" von Naomi Novik. Die Reihe, zur Zeit sind es 8 Bücher, spielt zur Zeit der Napoleonischen Kriege, mit einem kleinen aber gwaltigen Unterschied. Es gibt Drachen, die von allen Seiten im Kampf eingesetzt werden. Hat mich sehr gut unterhalten, wenn auch zwischendrin mal ein kleiner Aussetzer war.

Einer meiner Favoriten ist von Jennifer Roberson der Schwerttänzer-Zyklus. Der Held Sandtiger verdient seinen Lebensunterhalt mit Duellen. Er ist ein ziemlicher Macho. Er lernt die Nordfrau Del kennen, die mindestens genau so gut im Schwertkampf ist, wie er selber. Magie, Intrigen, nette Duelle, magische Schwerter usw usw. Sind sechs oder sieben Bücher, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Hmm die muss ich noch mal aus dem Regal kramen.


----------



## Laudian (7. April 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Von Tad Williams gibt es u.a. auch noch Shadowmarch, allerdings oxidiert das hier noch ungelesen in der Gegend rum.
> Leider geht es da um Elben - und Elben bzw. Elfen (und Zwerge und Orks) hängen mir inzwischen ziemlich zum Hals raus.


 
Shadowmarch liegt bei mir auch noch in der gegend rum, aber nachdem ich jetzt mit "Memory, Sorrow and Thorn" durch bin muss ich erstmal wieder haufenweise Bücher fürs Studium lesen. Der April ist voll mit Abgabeterminen für Hausarbeiten ~.~


Und wegen der Länge... Klar, es gibt immer eine noch längere Serie, aber die 4 Bücher zu je beinahe 1000 Seiten sind schon mit recht kleiner Schrift gefüllt.
Wenn man es nur nach Seitenzahl betrachtet kommt auch mein Herr der Ringe Sammelband nur auf 1200. Allerdings ist der Text da dermaßen klein reingequetscht 

Mir ist übrigens noch Artemis Fown eingefallen - Die Reihe wurde glaube ich noch nicht genannt, ist aber sehr schon gemacht.
Im ersten Buch geht es um einen hochintelligenten Jungen, der den Goldschatz einer unterirdisch lebenden, uns technologisch weit überlegenen Zivilisation (Elfen, Kobolde, Zentauren etc...) stehlen möchte.


----------



## Memphys (7. April 2013)

Arvanor schrieb:


> Sehr zu empfehlen ist die Reihe "Die Feuerreiter seiner Majestät" von Naomi Novik. Die Reihe, zur Zeit sind es 8 Bücher, spielt zur Zeit der Napoleonischen Kriege, mit einem kleinen aber gwaltigen Unterschied. Es gibt Drachen, die von allen Seiten im Kampf eingesetzt werden. Hat mich sehr gut unterhalten, wenn auch zwischendrin mal ein kleiner Aussetzer war.
> 
> Einer meiner Favoriten ist von Jennifer Roberson der Schwerttänzer-Zyklus. Der Held Sandtiger verdient seinen Lebensunterhalt mit Duellen. Er ist ein ziemlicher Macho. Er lernt die Nordfrau Del kennen, die mindestens genau so gut im Schwertkampf ist, wie er selber. Magie, Intrigen, nette Duelle, magische Schwerter usw usw. Sind sechs oder sieben Bücher, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Hmm die muss ich noch mal aus dem Regal kramen.


 
Werden die Feuerrreiter seiner Majestät irgendwann wieder besser? Hab die ersten 4 oder 5 glaub ich gelesen und dann wurds mir aus irgendeinem Grund zu dumm... weiß aber nicht mehr warum, nur das es total öde und vorhersehbar war. Das erste Buch hat ja echt Spaß gemacht, aber dann wirds irgendwie kontinuierlich schlechter.


----------



## OctoCore (7. April 2013)

Noch ein bissel Lesestoff:

Powers, Tim - Die Tore zu Anubis Reich



Spoiler



Ein Zauberer aus dem alten Ägypten, dessen Macht die Geschichte der Welt verändern kann.
Ein Millionär von heute, der eine Expedition ins Jahr 1810 finanziert, um seine finsteren Pläne zu verwirklichen.
Ein Werwolf, der alle paar Wochen den Körper wechselt, wobei er sein letztes Opfer in einer tödlichen Situation zurückläßt, um seine Identität nicht preiszugeben.
Ein grotesk deformierter Clown, der schreckliche Experimente an Menschen anstellt.
Lord Byron, der nach einer Gehirnwäsche König George ermorden soll.
Ein Mädchen, das als junger Mann verkleidet das Ding jagt, das ihren Freund umgebracht hat.
Und der Held, Professor Brendan Doyle, der keine Ahnung hatte, worauf er sich einließ, als er zusagte, eine Vorlesung über Samuel Taylor Coleridge zu halten.

Professor Brendan Doyle ist Literaturliebhaber mit Leib und Seele. Seine ganze Leidenschaft gilt dem Romantiker Samuel Taylor Coleridge, einem der berühmtesten englischen Dichter des 19. Jahrhunderts. Da unterbreitet ihm der reiche Industrielle J. Cochran Darrow ein Angebot, das er nicht abschlagen kann: Doyle soll gemeinsam mit einer kleinen Gruppe von Auserwählten in der Zeit zurückreisen und Coleridge selbst kennen lernen.

Erst scheint alles glatt zu gehen, doch bald muss Doyle feststellen, dass sein reicher Gönner ihn nicht in alle seine Pläne eingeweiht hat. Darrow ist todkrank und hofft, in der Vergangenheit auf magischem Wege geheilt zu werden. Dabei ist es ihm gleichgültig, ob sein literarischer Berater im 19. Jahrhundert strandet oder gar sein Leben lassen muss. Doyle gerät in eine Intrige, in der ein mörderischer Gestaltwandler und eine ägyptische Gottheit eine entscheidende Rolle spielen. Aber der schüchterne Gelehrte erweist sich bald als weit findiger und selbstbewusster, als seine Gegenspieler ihm zugetraut hätten.

Ein Feuerwerk von bizarren Ideen!

PHILIP K. Dick MEMORIAL AWARD
für ›The Anubis Gates‹ von Tim Powers, der schon heute als der unbestrittene Meister der historischen Fantasy gilt.

"Dieser Roman wird Ihre Sicht der Welt für immer verändern!" (Los Angeles Times)



Powers, Tim - In fremderen Gezeiten






			
				Laudian schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist übrigens noch Artemis Fown eingefallen - Die Reihe wurde glaube ich noch nicht genannt, ist aber sehr schon gemacht.
> Im ersten Buch geht es um einen hochintelligenten Jungen, der den Goldschatz einer unterirdisch lebenden, uns technologisch weit überlegenen Zivilisation (Elfen, Kobolde, Zentauren etc...) stehlen möchte.



Fällt eigentlich mehr unter Kinder- und Jugendbücher, hat mich aber nicht abgehalten, sie zu lesen.
Da gibt es zwar auch Elfen und Zwerge, aber die sind cool und weniger nervig als ihre High-Fantasy-Kollegen.
Allerdings sind die Bücher dafür, dass sie mal nur eine Trilogie werden sollten, inzwischen etwas ausgeartet.
Auf jeden Fall unterhaltsamer Lesestoff in dem es auch gut zur Sache geht.

Eoin Colfer - Artemis Fowl



Spoiler



Artemis Fowl, 12 Jahre und ein genialer Meisterdieb, macht sich auf, das Vermögen seiner Familie aufzubessern. Mit einem Trick gelangt er in den Besitz des Buches der Elfen, das er mit Hilfe eines Computerprogramms übersetzen kann. So entdeckt er ein Geheimnis, von dem kein Mensch etwas ahnte: In den Tiefen der Erde haben Feen, Elfen, Gnome und Kobolde aus dem Märchen überlebt. Er beschließt die Elfe Holly Short zu entführen, um an das Feengold zu kommen. Doch als eine Spezialeinheit der Unterirdischen Feenpolizei Holly retten will, wird ihnen klar, dass sie es mit keinem gewöhnlichen Kriminellen zu tun haben …



Eoin Colfer - Die Verschwörung



Spoiler



Artemis Fowl, der jugendliche Meisterdieb, ist zurück! Nachdem Artemis im ersten Band der als Trilogie angelegten Geschichte dem Elfenvolk ihr Gold abgeluchst hat, hat er immer noch nicht die Hoffnung auf die Rettung seines verschollenen Vaters aufgegeben. Dieser ist vor Jahren, bei dem Versuch, eine Schiffsladung Coca-Cola nach Russland zu bringen, verschwunden. Und tatsächlich: Endlich meldet sich die russische Mafia mit einer Lösegeldforderung bei Artemis. Sofort tüftelt das durchtriebene Genie an einem Befreiungsplan.
Szenenwechsel: Cpt. Holly Short, immer noch nicht gut auf den Erdmenschen Artemis zu sprechen, ist auf einer Routinepatrouille, als sie von einem kriminellen Kobold attackiert wird – mit einer batterienbetriebenen Laserwaffe, die eigentlich längst verboten sein sollte. Dass die ansonsten dümmlichen Kobolde jetzt scheinbar über Hightechausrüstung verfügen und Zugang zu Batterien haben, lässt für die Polizisten der ZUP nur einen Schluss zu: Artemis muss dahinter stecken. Also wird dieser kurzerhand mit seinem getreuen Beschützer Butler zum Verhör verschleppt.
Als seine Unschuld in der Angelegenheit klar ist, wird ein Pakt geschlossen – Artemis hilft bei der Bekämpfung der Koboldsgefahr, und dafür versprechen die Elfen dem Jungen ihre Hilfe bei der Rettung seines Vaters. Doch dann geraten sie in einen Hinterhalt, und die bösartigen Drahtzieher hinter der Bewaffnung der Kobolde starten ihren lang geplanten Großangriff auf das Elfenvolk.



Eoin Colfer - Der Geheimcode



Spoiler



Dem eigenen Vater das Leben gerettet zu haben wäre für jeden ein Grund zum Feiern. Als jedoch Fowl senior immer öfter davon spricht, dass er nun ein ehrbarer Bürger werden will, sieht der junge Artemis das Ende seiner kriminellen Laufbahn nahen.
Ein braver Junge werden? Keine Verbrechen mehr? Undenkbar, jedenfalls für Artemis Fowl. Noch einmal plant er einen großen Coup: logisch, trickreich und mit vollem Risiko. Aber ein Coup, der das Reich der Unterirdischen in höchste Gefahr bringt. Bis Artemis entdeckt, dass Teilen oft besser ist als Tricksen – und Freundschaft weitaus mehr wert als alles Gold der Welt.



Eoin Colfer - Die Rache



Spoiler



Seit jede Erinnerung an das Reich der Unterirdischen aus Artemis' Gedächtnis gelöscht wurde, arbeitet er wieder als Meisterdieb. Mit Hilfe von Butler will sich Artemis den Traum aller Meisterdiebe erfüllen: Er möchte als jüngster Dieb von allen das berüchtigte Gemälde Der Elfendieb stehlen. Allerdings kann er nicht wissen, dass er dabei in eine unterirdische Falle tappt.
In Erdland ist der gefährlichen Wichtelin Opal Koboi die Flucht geglückt. Nun will sie sich an all ihren Gegnern rächen: an der Untergrundpolizei, an Captain Holly Short und an Artemis. Mit finsterer Entschlossenheit legt sie ihre Netze aus.
Die Elfe Holly konnte einem Hinterhalt knapp entkommen, doch nun steht sie unter Mordverdacht und wird von den eigenen Leuten gejagt. Um die Unterwelt zu retten, braucht sie Hilfe. Sie muss Artemis unbedingt die Existenz der Unterirdischen in Erinnerung rufen.



Eoin Colfer - Die verlorene Kolonie



Spoiler



Kehren die Dämonen auf die Erde zurück? Jahrtausendelang lebten sie auf der Insel Hybris in einer Zwischenwelt, doch nun werden mehr und mehr dieser mondsüchtigen Wesen auf der Erde gesichtet. Eine Bedrohung für die Menschen und für die unterirdischen Feen und Trolle?
Artemis Fowl ist zutiefst beunruhigt. Nur wenn es ihm gelingt einen der Dämonen zu fangen, wird er Gewissheit über ihre Pläne bekommen. Doch gerade, als er auf Sizilien zuschnappen will, kommt ihm Minerva Paradizo, ein zwölfjähriges Mädchen, zuvor.
Wie konnte das dem genialen Gauner Artemis Fowl passieren? Eine rasante Verfolgungsjagd beginnt, bei der sich Minerva als guter Kumpel entpuppt. Gemeinsam gelingt es ihnen, die zornigen Wesen zu bannen, doch Artemis gerät dabei selbst in die Zwischenwelt. Wird er bald auf die Erde zurückkehren? Sein Bodygard Butler ist fest davon überzeugt und auch Minerva wartet …



Eoin Colfer - Das Zeitparadox



Spoiler



Nachdem Fowl in Die Verlorene Kolonie erfolgreich der Dämonenbedrohung entgegen getreten ist, stürzt er sich nun zusammen mit Holly Short in den Strom der Zeit, um seine Mutter vor einer tödlichen Unterweltseuche zu retten: nur das Medikament, das aus einem der letzten der Lemuren gewonnen wird, kann ihr Leben schützen, doch eben diesen letzten der Primaten hat Fowl selbst seit seinem 10ten Lebensjahr auf dem Gewissen. Aber da das noch nicht reicht, um Fowls Leben schwer zu machen, ist auch die aus Die Rache noch allzu gut in Erninnerung gebliebene Unterweltsverbrecherin Opal Koboi hinter dem Lemuren her: ihr soll das Tier die Macht verleihen, die sie benötigt, um über das Erdland zu herrschen.



Eoin Colfer - Der Atlantiskomplex



Spoiler



Was ist los mit Artemis? Die Elfe Holly erkennt den legendären Meisterdieb nicht wieder. Der sonst so smarte Artemis leidet an einer seltsamen Krankheit. Er ist plötzlich abergläubisch und zwanghaft auf die Zahl Fünf fixiert. Außerdem hat er sich unsterblich in Holly verliebt und lässt keine Gelegenheit aus, ihr seine Gefühle zu gestehen. Damit treibt er sie in den Wahnsinn. Doch es kommt noch schlimmer: Eine geheimnisvolle böse Macht greift die unterirdische Stadt Atlantis an. Und niemand bemerkt die Gefahr. Wenn Holly nichts tut, werden sie, Artemis und alle Bewohner von Atlantis sterben.



Eoin Colfer - Das magische Tor



Spoiler



Vor 10.000 Jahren kämpften Elfen und Menschen um die Vorherrschaft auf Irland. Die Menschheit siegte und zwang die Elfen unter die Erde. Um die Menschen an der Verfolgung zu hindern, erschufen die Elfen ein durch Magie versiegeltes Portal, das von den Geistern ihrer Soldaten bewacht wird. Unglücklicherweise befindet sich dieses Portal heute auf dem Fowl'schen Landsitz. Opal Koboi öffnet dieses Portal und erweckt somit die Geister, welche Besitz von den Körpern der Menschen und Tiere in der Umgebung ergreifen. Mit Hollys Hilfe muss Artemis nun seine Familie retten und die Geister zurück in den Erdboden bannen, noch bevor diese bei Tagesanbruch entkommen und Unheil im Land anrichten können.


----------



## Arvanor (7. April 2013)

Memphys schrieb:


> Werden die Feuerrreiter seiner Majestät irgendwann wieder besser? Hab die ersten 4 oder 5 glaub ich gelesen und dann wurds mir aus irgendeinem Grund zu dumm... weiß aber nicht mehr warum, nur das es total öde und vorhersehbar war. Das erste Buch hat ja echt Spaß gemacht, aber dann wirds irgendwie kontinuierlich schlechter.



 Ich fand ab dem Band, wo Napoleons Armee in England landet, wurde es  wieder besser. Band 4 war definitiv Murks, da hatte die Gute Schreiberin  einige Aussetzer, was aber bei imo allen Serien passiert.. Aktuell lese ich "Drachenflamme" wo Temeraire und sein Reiter Will in Australien unterwegs sind. Ich bin auch schon auf das Buch gespannt, wo sie in Südamerika landen werden.


----------



## tomtom756 (10. April 2013)

Die Xenogenesis Trilogie von Octavia Butler ist empfehlenswert, wenn man auf außerirdisches Leben steht.


----------



## Icedaft (10. April 2013)

Hatten wir Tripods schon?


----------



## RippchenMitKraut (11. April 2013)

ich glaub Arthur C. Clarke wurde soweit ich weiß auch noch nicht genannt.

die wächter der nacht reihe kann ich auch wärmstens empfehlen! (nicht von den schlechten filmen abschrecken lassen!!!)


----------



## OctoCore (11. April 2013)

Hier wurde so Manches nicht genannt - mit Rücksicht auf die vorgestellten Lesegewohnheiten des TE. 
Nicht zuviel Science in der Fiction. Für manche Leute sind SciFi und Science Fiction sogar zwei unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe.


----------

